# Picky eater? What do you do?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley, my dear sweet boy, is such a picky eater, I don't know what to do. I have switched foods seven times because he decides that he "can't like that" (in the words of my niece) :yuck:. I am running out of quality foods to try. Any ideas? I have tried the Shake'Ems, the gravy, a small bit of canned mixed in, etc. 

I bring home small bags and let him pick one out, by offering a taste of each one, several different ways all mixed up so as not to give preference to any one and whichever one he chooses I'll go through the week long switchover period and a couple days later, he stops eating regularly. :doh:

Trip would eat a box of rocks if I put it in front of him, and I'm sure he enjoys the variety his big brother is bringing to the table, so to speak. However the madness needs to stop! I have tried Canidae, Pro Plan Shredded Chicken and Lamb, Precise, Californial Natural, Blue Buffalo, EVO, and one in a purple bag, I can't remember the name right now. 

Help


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

find a food that Dooley does well on and stick with it. Put the food down for 10 minutes and if the dog hasn't eaten it pick it up and serve it at the next meal. He may very well not eat for 3 or 4 meals or even more. As long as your pup is healthy, this will not hurt him at all.

Only allow 10 minutes for each meal and then pick it up. 2 meals a day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you tried some veggies like green beans, carrots mixed in with with the food, I also add some warm water and mine love it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would try the 10 minute rule and pick it up. A healthy dog will not go without food for more than a couple of days. And will not starve. Pick a food that agreed with his system and your wallet and stay with it. 
Also if he wont eat then, try a little canned food and then heat it up for around 10 seconds and then feed him with that rule. They use them sense of smell for it to be tasty to them.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is also a picky eater and I have switched her food a number of times. She was previously on Innova large bites (red meat) and it was a chore to get her to eat. I would mix in yogurt, canned food and sometimes broth. I just switched to Taste of the Wild and the girl inhales it. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one.

Vicky, mom to Ruby-23months


----------

